# Lunch?



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

How bout we all get together this Friday for lunch? Boudreaux's in Duluth? It's been a while. Maybe 6&7 can join us? Maybe the Chatsworth crew will drive down? What say y'all?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2015)

I gots to work lol. I'm off weekends and then the week tween Christmas and New Years but I'd be down!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2015)

Can't make it but sure wish I could...... been a while since I been there.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2015)

Yall missed me by one week.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll be in the woods when ya'll sit down to break bread.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2015)

Cmon down to South Ga Brown.

I aint to snoody to break bread with ya.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 9, 2015)

I wish I could, I'd like to meet a few more of y'all.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2015)

After Deer Season sounds mo betta for me unless we do it on another weekday.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

Well dang scrap that.... Let's put together something after the new year. Y'all figure out what days work weekday/weekend and let's try and meet up.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Cmon down to South Ga Brown.
> 
> I aint to snoody to break bread with ya.



We can plan it somewhere in Macon. I'll car pool with elfiii  That will cut your trip down some close to half way..


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2015)

Don't help us up here in Kentucky any.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 9, 2015)

Would love to but 'll be 400 miles away....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Would love to but 'll be 400 miles away....



Can't please everybody.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Cmon down to South Ga Brown.
> 
> I aint to snoody to break bread with ya.



or wind.


----------



## riprap (Dec 9, 2015)

Elfiii and I are going to meet up in Pine Mtn and at the high dolla seefood place. SS thug says he was coming too and order crab legs. He's going to pull the ol left my wallet in the truck trick.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

I was going to buy for everyone but oh well maybe next time.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> or wind.



What about 6 it would be nice to meet you? Maybe 7 will come with ya. 2x2 is in if its on the weekend.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 9, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I was going to buy for everyone but oh well maybe next time.



Hold on...... Where in Duluth. I'm in if your buyin.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2015)

How bout Henry's in Acworth one weekend?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> How bout Henry's in Acworth one weekend?



excellent choice. clearly the best cajun in the metro. i go to church with Henry. If you wear tenn gear in their you might get killed; and make sure to shower. no armadillo on the menu.


----------



## riprap (Dec 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> excellent choice. clearly the best cajun in the metro. i go to church with Henry. If you wear tenn gear in their you might get killed; and make sure to shower. no armadillo on the menu.



I don't know. I don't care for Cajun, but gumbeaux or however you spell it in downtown Douglasville is lined up down the sidewalk every night they are open.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> excellent choice. clearly the best cajun in the metro. i go to church with Henry. If you wear tenn gear in their you might get killed; and make sure to shower. no armadillo on the menu.



I've only been once and it was excellent. It's an easier drive also for me outside the city and all.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

It doesn't matter set the day and time after the 1st of the year. It looks like a Sat would be best for everyone.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2015)

My wife wanted to know if yall were gonna have entertainment like the last time?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My wife wanted to know if yall were gonna have entertainment like the last time?



Tell Her y'all will have to come to find out. Acworth is closer for y'all too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm bringing my women's. Usually tot around 3-4. Each do diff things.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2015)

Acworth sounds mo betta for me too..... pic a day! !!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I was going to buy for everyone but oh well maybe next time.





mguthrie said:


> Hold on...... Where in Duluth. I'm in if your buyin.



Sounds good.. What time?

Totally game when we do it! Pick a date!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Acworth sounds mo betta for me too..... pic a day! !!!!!



Awesome John!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds good.. What time?
> 
> Totally game when we do it! Pick a date!



Sorry guys I have another commitment now.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

What about the 2nd Sat in Jan?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2015)

I will let you know ..... got to check the Saturday work schedule...... pick one and I will try and make it happen.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2015)

riprap said:


> I don't know. I don't care for Cajun, but gumbeaux or however you spell it in downtown Douglasville is lined up down the sidewalk every night they are open.



ive been to both multiple times. Henrys is mo better and always great food, good bar and the help is really nice to look at.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> I will let you know ..... got to check the Saturday work schedule...... pick one and I will try and make it happen.



You let us know when your free and we'll work around your schedule


----------



## chadair (Dec 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My wife wanted to know if yall were gonna have entertainment like the last time?


I should get some of the credit for that "entertainment"! 
I'm game for Boodro's Jeff


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2015)

chadair said:


> I should get some of the credit for that "entertainment"!
> I'm game for Boodro's Jeff



Yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

Ya'll gonna fight again ?? 



Count me in !!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll gonna fight again ??
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in !!



 Done got to old go to old fo all dat....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

chadair said:


> I should get some of the credit for that "entertainment"!
> I'm game for Boodro's Jeff



Fri @ 12?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Done got to old go to old fo all dat....






Me and the B0$$ was gonna set back and watch !!


----------



## chadair (Dec 9, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Fri @ 12?



I'll text ya and let ya know tomorrow evening. I may have to go to Lake Hartwell


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me and the B0$$ was gonna set back and watch !!



Dint count the Bo$$ out I have watched him whoop a many in the Alabama bars. Once he gets started just get out of his way. I tried to help once and he told me he'd let me know if he needed my help. It was obvious he didn't need it. He may never get banned here but he's banned in a many Alabama bars....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

chadair said:


> i'll text ya and let ya know tomorrow evening. I may have to go to lake hartwell



10-4


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2015)

riprap said:


> Elfiii and I are going to meet up in Pine Mtn and at the high dolla seefood place. SS thug says he was coming too and order crab legs. He's going to pull the ol left my wallet in the truck trick.



Hold on, let me get my wallet.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> What about the 2nd Sat in Jan?



That's the last weekend of deer season. I'll prolly be at camp. I could do something around the Duluth area at some point. I can't get to acworth from conyers


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2015)

Wish I could be there. Maybe they will take a paper plate and draw my picture on it.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> Elfiii and I are going to meet up in Pine Mtn and at the high dolla seefood place. SS thug says he was coming too and order crab legs. He's going to pull the ol left my wallet in the truck trick.



He's going to have to wash a lot of dishes to pay for those crab legs. They don't got no Jameis Winston Special 5 Finger discount.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2015)

elfiii said:


> He's going to have to wash a lot of dishes to pay for those crab legs. They don't got no Jameis Winston Special 5 Finger discount.



That thug will find a way..... Don't let him pull the Ole I got to go to the bathroom trick.....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> That's the last weekend of deer season. I'll prolly be at camp. I could do something around the Duluth area at some point. I can't get to acworth from conyers



How bout some Mad Dogs in Conyers?!!!!


----------



## 4bob4 (Dec 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> I don't know. I don't care for Cajun, but gumbeaux or however you spell it in downtown Douglasville is lined up down the sidewalk every night they are open.



Gumbeax's has excellent food and portions to fill most any belly.

By all accounts Henry's is excellent as well but I haven't made it over there yet.  I'm not on here as much as most of y'all but if I was free I'd love to show up.


----------



## chadair (Dec 10, 2015)

Boodro's tomorrow Jeff!!
12:00 I'll be there


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2015)

chadair said:


> Boodro's tomorrow Jeff!!
> 12:00 I'll be there



I'm in see you there


----------



## riprap (Dec 10, 2015)

Who's in for waffle house on old national hwy?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> Who's in for waffle house on old national hwy?



I'm always good for the Waffle House!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> What about the 2nd Sat in Jan?



That would work great for me as I will be back up that weekend for a final hunt. Problem is, I can't get to North Ga between hunts, and as fine a fellers as you guys might be, I'm not missing a hunt to rub shoulders with no stinkin sec varments!!!!

Macon area would work, but since I'm already hearing the Ole "left my wallet at home" line, gas money might be hard to come by for some of you.

In all seriousness, it would be great to meet "some" of you, if you guys could ever plan something closer to south ga.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2015)

chadair said:


> Boodro's tomorrow Jeff!!
> 12:00 I'll be there





brownceluse said:


> I'm in see you there



Ya'll enjoy. I'm headed to the woods in just a few.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 11, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Ya'll enjoy. I'm headed to the woods in just a few.



Always rubbin it in!!!  For those of us working today, we don't care where your headed in a few!!!

Hope you get a good one!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 11, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Always rubbin it in!!!  For those of us working today, we don't care where your headed in a few!!!
> 
> Hope you get a good one!!!



he doesn't want to pay for lunch


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2015)

Well today was easy on the wallet! Only had to buy two! Me and Ole Chadair put a whooppppinnnnn on the Shrimp and grouper!!!


----------



## chadair (Dec 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Well today was easy on the wallet! Only had to buy two! Me and Ole Chadair put a whooppppinnnnn on the Shrimp and grouper!!!



I enjoyed it. thanks buddy


----------



## Ragin (Dec 11, 2015)

Sounds awesome.  Maybe one day I'll be close buy and can meat you their sometimes.  Can show you how the Cajuns chow down, especially us Ragin Cajuns!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 12, 2016)

Ok bumping this now that the seasons over! Lets go to henrys one sat evening.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ok bumping this now that the seasons over! Lets go to henrys one sat evening.




As long as you don't talk about the Vols you might get some takers.. Hard to eat and talk about something as disgusting as the Vols..

You owe me a beer anyway...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> As long as you don't talk about the Vols you might get some takers.. Hard to eat and talk about something as disgusting as the Vols..
> 
> You owe me a beer anyway...



ill go to henrys in acworth anyday. great place.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> As long as you don't talk about the Vols you might get some takers.. Hard to eat and talk about something as disgusting as the Vols..
> 
> You owe me a beer anyway...



No this was a planned thing from celuse I was just bumping it up not my idea. But nothing should be off limits its the offseason lets all enjoy a beer together!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> ill go to henrys in acworth anyday. great place.



About an hour from me but I could be talked into it..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> No this was a planned thing from celuse I was just bumping it up not my idea. But nothing should be off limits its the offseason lets all enjoy a beer together!



He won't want to talk about those nasty Vols either..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> No this was a planned thing from celuse I was just bumping it up not my idea. But nothing should be off limits its the offseason lets all enjoy a beer together!




You picking up mine & 6's beer tab?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

Lets figure it out. I know this month will be hard so it would be better for me on a Sat. Let's try and do it around lunch. Let's see if we can work around John on top of the mountains schedule.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 12, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Lets figure it out. I know this month will be hard so it would be better for me on a Sat. Let's try and do it around lunch. Let's see if we can work around John on top of the mountains schedule.



Im good whenever. 

And no slayer I live in chatsworth so I cant afford it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im good whenever.
> 
> And no slayer I still live at home in chatsworth so I cant afford it



Ask your Mom for a bump in your allowance..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ask your Mom for a bump in your allowance..



She said I have to be moved out by the time I turn 38 so I got 7 more years to save up some money. I doubt she will give me some money so I can drink with yall though.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ask your Mom for a bump in your allowance..



She picked up my tab Saturday night. You may need to wait awhile for a raise Renee.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> About an hour from me but I could be talked into it..



better than that nasty boudreaux place


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> She picked up my tab Saturday night. You may need to wait awhile for a raise Renee.



 i never pay when she is around


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 12, 2016)

Yall are sick shes 84 yrs old


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yall are sick shes 84 yrs old



Social Security check still cashes every month.. What's the problem??


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> better than that nasty boudreaux place



Yeah but the boudreaux place isn't over on the west side....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah but the boudreaux place isn't over on the west side....



THIS!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 12, 2016)

Boudreauxs is way farther from me. Plus it cant touch Henrys


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Social Security check still cashes every month.. What's the problem??


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah but the boudreaux place isn't over on the west side....



Henry is a great guy. The food is 5 star, nice bar. Bands on weekends. Boudreaux is honestly a dive. Y'all give Henry's a try. Worth the drive.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


>



Moma


----------



## daisyduke (Jan 12, 2016)

Darn if I didnt have an interview I would come!


----------



## daisyduke (Jan 12, 2016)

Well I just read back and of course i am too late....


----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Y'all give Henry's a try. Worth the drive.



Worth the drive to Ackwurf? Nothing is worth the drive to Ackwurf. 

If Cajun is the desired cuisine:

http://mckinnons.com/welcome.html


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

I'll buy you lunch Daisy


----------



## daisyduke (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> I'll buy you lunch Daisy



I can pay for my own but thanks tho


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> I'll buy you lunch Daisy





daisyduke said:


> I can pay for my own but thanks tho



  

GAME OVER!


----------



## daisyduke (Jan 12, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> GAME OVER!



ha!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> GAME OVER!








Maybe he will buy Renee lunch.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

If daisy shows up I will buy her lunch. But I ain't buying beer for any fsu thugs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe he will buy Renee lunch.



Is that one of the nursing home nurses?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Is that one of the nursing home nurses?



Renee is bringing 3 chickens and a goat for barter.   Momma Renee done spent all her money on spotandstalk.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Renee is bringing 3 chickens and a goat for barter.   Momma Renee done spent all her money on spotandstalk.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

You guys are idgits... 

Who's buying my beer?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You guys are idgits...
> 
> Who's buying my beer?



i will ask henry to take care of your beer.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> If daisy shows up I will buy her lunch. But I ain't buying beer for any fsu thugs.



how's bout GT thugs?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 13, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> how's bout GT thugs?



GT thugs need something a lot harder than beer. Something to ease the pain of that 3-9 and no bowl season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> GT thugs need something a lot harder than beer. Something to ease the pain of that 3-9 and no bowl season.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 13, 2016)

You guys need to do it on the South Side so I can trash your beloved SEC in person!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> You guys need to do it on the South Side so I can trash your beloved SEC in person!



What, you ain't got no car?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 13, 2016)

He's a liberal. So he uses uber drivers. They charge way too much prolly for him to go that far.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 13, 2016)

No, it's because Id have to drink a lot in order to deal with all the crap that would get spewed.   And I don't believe in drinking and driving!  Plus, my wife is due any second so I'm not getting too far from the house.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 13, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> He's a liberal. So he uses uber drivers. They charge way too much prolly for him to go that far.



BTW.  I don't use Uber, and I bet my trucks  bigger than yours!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 13, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> No, it's because Id have to drink a lot in order to deal with all the crap that would get spewed.   And I don't believe in drinking and driving!  Plus, my wife is due any second so I'm not getting too far from the house.



The wife is a valid reason. The rest of it is just typical PAC 12 lame excuses.


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2016)

There was an Alabama BBQ place that burned down shortly after Ky Dawg ate there...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2016)

it will be at henrys in acworth on sat jan 30 at 1 pm until.  who is interested.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2016)

sign up via pm. i go to church with him. it will be a good time.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2016)

It looks like 6 and Slayer started without you guys.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> Plus, my wife is due any second so I'm not getting too far from the house.



Oh great, now we are going to have a JJ mini me running around...

Congrats!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> It looks like 6 and Slayer started without you guys.



You need help...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> it will be at henrys in acworth on sat jan 30 at 1 pm until.  who is interested.



I might be able to swing it..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> sign up via pm. i go to church with him. it will be a good time.





Browning Slayer said:


> You need help...



i hope jj comes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i hope jj comes.



That would be interesting for sure..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> That would be interesting for sure..



lots of broken glass


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> lots of broken glass




How well do you know the local PD?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 14, 2016)

Are wives/girlfriends/weekly flavors or even boyfriends (for slayer) allowed to join?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Are wives/girlfriends/weekly flavors or even boyfriends (for slayer) allowed to join?




I really don't want to try and eat a meal looking at one of your toothless heifers..


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh great, now we are going to have a JJ mini me running around...
> 
> Congrats!



No, this makes the second mini me running around.  Second little girl due any day.  I think two little girls is Gods way of punishing me for talking to smack to you guys all these years.  

If you guys do it on the 30th, I "might" be able to make it.  It all depends on my wife and how close I am to getting my house ready to sell.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 14, 2016)

browning slayer said:


> i really don't want to try and eat a meal looking at one of your toothless heifers..



lol...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I really don't want to try and eat a meal looking at one of your toothless heifers..



They have all their teefs 
Does your bf have all his?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They have all their teefs
> Does your bf have all his?



Listening to you guys argue who has the ugliest boyfriend/girlfriend is enough to make a guy puke!   But then again, we do live in the South!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 14, 2016)

Im not arguing I know slayer has the ugliest boyfriend! I saw them on The View after they protested for the supreme court ruling last year in Atlanta.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im not arguing I know slayer has the ugliest boyfriend! I saw them on The View after they protested for the supreme court ruling last year in Atlanta.



Says a guy, that still lives at home with his Mom in Chatsworth and watches "The View".. Silly little Vol, you say I have a boyfriend but admits that you watch the View.. Your "Man" card was pulled a LONG time ago! I bet you use to watch Oprah..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 14, 2016)

I never did like oprah I was more a Phil Donahue fan


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I never did like oprah I was more a Phil Donahue fan



Sounds like you need to put the remote down and get another hobby!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2016)

thugs


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> No, this makes the second mini me running around.  Second little girl due any day.  I think two little girls is Gods way of punishing me for talking to smack to you guys all these years.



I can't wait to hear what you have to say 15 years from now. You'll be a Confederate battle flag waving, shotgun toting, redneck conservative with a bad attitude about teenage boys!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I can't wait to hear what you have to say 15 years from now. You'll be a Confederate battle flag waving, shotgun toting, redneck conservative with a bad attitude about teenage boys!



we can help him with his teeth and ears at the lunch at henrys.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I can't wait to hear what you have to say 15 years from now. You'll be a Confederate battle flag waving, shotgun toting, redneck conservative with a bad attitude about teenage boys!



I'm already a shotgun toting country boy with a bad attitude about teenage boys.  But don't call me a redneck.  Where I come from, those are fighting words!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 14, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> I'm already a shotgun toting country boy with a bad attitude about teenage boys.  But don't call me a redneck.  Where I come from, those are fighting words!



You cant be a shotgun totin country boy! Unless the liberal act on here is just for fun?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> I'm already a shotgun toting country boy with a bad attitude about teenage boys.  But don't call me a redneck.  Where I come from, those are fighting words!



Redneck.

Knives or guns. Your choice.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You cant be a shotgun totin country boy! Unless the liberal act on here is just for fun?



You guys made up the liberal tag, not me!  I'm as independent as they come!  And yes, I LOVE my shotguns and rifles, I love my lifted truck on 35's, and I love Waylon and Willie!   But don't ever call me a redneck.  That is as derogatory as it gets where I come from!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> You guys made up the liberal tag, not me!  I'm as independent as they come!  And yes, I LOVE my shotguns and rifles, I love my lifted truck on 35's, and I love Waylon and Willie!   But don't ever call me a redneck.  That is as derogatory as it gets where I come from!



Redneck.

That's twice now.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Redneck.
> 
> Knives or guns. Your choice.



Guns!  I'm a rather fine shot with guns!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> Guns!  I'm a rather fine shot with guns!



Shotguns, rifles or pistols?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Redneck.
> 
> That's twice now.



I'll remember that if I make it to lunch..  Don't you drive a Tundra.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> I'll remember that if I make it to lunch..  Don't you drive a Tundra.



spotandstalk will be the one on the zero turn lawn mower.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> spotandstalk will be the one on the zero turn lawn mower.



Will it be sporting a rainbow flag bumper sticker like Elfii's Tundra?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> Will it be sporting a rainbow flag bumper sticker like Elfii's Tundra?



probably has a sheep or goat bumper sticker on it
The boy is fresh off the farm


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> Will it be sporting a rainbow flag bumper sticker like Elfii's Tundra?



That's the only thing on my truck so watch your step or you will have much bigger problems to deal with other than me home skillet.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> That's the only thing on my truck so watch your step or you will have much bigger problems to deal with other than me home skillet.



Yep, that's the truck!  In your defense, I didn't see a sheep sticker!   You have every reason to be proud!  Tell your son thanks you!  And I mean that!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

Jetjockey said:


> You guys made up the liberal tag, not me!  I'm as independent as they come!  And yes, I LOVE my shotguns and rifles, I love my lifted truck on 35's, and I love Waylon and Willie!   But don't ever call me a redneck.  That is as derogatory as it gets where I come from!



Ummm.... Folks that like guns and 4x4's would NEVER vote for Obama.. 

That is as derogatory as it gets where we come from!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2016)

Y'all are getting dangerously close to personal attacks and i don't care if you are kidding or not.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 14, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Y'all are getting dangerously close to personal attacks and i don't care if you are kidding or not.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Y'all are getting dangerously close to personal attacks and i don't care if you are kidding or not.



Thanks Robert.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 14, 2016)

Whats wrong with getting personal that's how you get to know ppl...


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 14, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> GT thugs need something a lot harder than beer. Something to ease the pain of that 3-9 and no bowl season.



Some painful truff in that - we need to go somewhere they have Golden Grain shots.  On SB of course.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2016)

Roll Tide.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 14, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Y'all are getting dangerously close to personal attacks and i don't care if you are kidding or not.




If you dont ban Elfiii, you dont have a hair on your backside


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2016)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2016)

anyone want to eat lunch on the 30th at Henrys at 1 pm is welcome. Even tekkies and barners.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


>



like a moth to a flame.


----------



## riprap (Jan 15, 2016)

I hope they have enough seats.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 15, 2016)

Im only going if daisey goes


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2016)

riprap said:


> I hope they have enough seats.



I'm sure it won't take long for some to become available. 
Will the food fight start during appetizers or entree's?


----------



## riprap (Jan 15, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure it won't take long for some to become available.
> Will the food fight start during appetizers or entree's?



This might be a better alternative. The Douglasville armory.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2016)

Yall come up here and I will buy everyones lunch.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2016)

Let's do it in Nashville so Charlie can buy!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2016)

Yep yall will like Monel's southern cooking.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Let's do it in Nashville so Charlie can buy!!!




Not a chance! I've drove thru Tennessee and couldn't get out of it fast enough! I wish that state would burn to the ground!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not a chance! I've drove thru Tennessee and couldn't get out of it fast enough! I wish that state would burn to the ground!



just kill the livestock and 50 percent of the population will leave.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2016)

Slayer I have to go into that state bout every day. I say more Dawgs come this way to visit the more we can drown them out.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 25, 2016)

Im going to be doing/helping some animal rescue folks in rome sat but I still plan on riding to Acworth before/after I dunno when we are starting and at least meeting some of yall.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 25, 2016)

we only have 1 or 2 people interested. might need to reschedule.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 25, 2016)

COME ON FOLKS! When we started talking bout it everyone was in to it seemed like.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> COME ON FOLKS! When we started talking bout it everyone was in to it seemed like.



was that before or after UGA's dreams of a NC were destroyed by Bama, Florida and UT?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 25, 2016)

fairhope said:


> was that before or after UGA's dreams of a NC were destroyed by Bama, Florida and UT?



It was just a few weeks ago lol.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't think I will be able to attend either. But let's reschedule so Charlie can be there. He's got my back in case Y'all try to jump me.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> we only have 1 or 2 people interested. might need to reschedule.



So I guess my last avatar hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 25, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> So I guess my last avatar hit the nail on the head.


thug

I would be great if you guys could come out saturday at 1 pm so we can all meet toyota 4x4 at henrys in acworth. Please sign up in this thread if interested so we can get a head count.


----------

